# Survivor 11-28-12



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Abi won immunity - ugh!

Penner did him self in for not committing last week.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Penner not only went out as the jerk he is, he wasn't even smart enough to pretend that the vote was for Malcom to try to get him to play the immunity idol. Glad he is gone.

I can't stand Abi, but she was the only one smart enough to realize there could be help at the auction and saved her money. Hopefully no one is dumb enough to believe the "second note" scam.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It looks like I did post a spoiler in last week's thread. I apologize for that. Abi had written something on her Facebook page that strongly hinted that she was going to win immunity this week. I don't see it there anymore, so I guess they made her delete it.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Regarding the preview for next week:



Spoiler



What did Malcolm brother say?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

It's amazing that Abi thinks this win will change anything. She realizes the jury has the final word, right? Or, perhaps not.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Regarding the preview for next week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What I took from it, and remember we know they love misdirection in previews


Spoiler



I took from it that he recognized Lisa


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> It looks like I did post a spoiler in last week's thread. I apologize for that. Abi had written something on her Facebook page that strongly hinted that she was going to win immunity this week. I don't see it there anymore, so I guess they made her delete it.


I'm not sure if I'm surprised she was dumb enough to put it on Facebook, but I knew there's no way she's not telling people close to her exactly how she did.

Sadly we might be past the point now where people care about voting her out. We're well past the point where they should be getting out the more likeable people.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The title of this episode "Hell Hath Frozen Over" was a pretty big spoiler for me. I knew it had to mean that Abi wasn't going home.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I can't stand her, but I do give her credit for the way she played this episode. Loved that she was pretending that she had an immunity idol. Sorry to see Penner go, I liked him. Malcolm did some smart move by getting a firm foursome last week.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> What I took from it, and remember we know they love misdirection in previews
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I wasn't sure, but I thought that, and then wondered why it would bother Malcolm the way he reacted.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

LifeIsABeach said:


> *Penner not only went out as the jerk he is*, he wasn't even smart enough to pretend that the vote was for Malcom to try to get him to play the immunity idol. Glad he is gone.
> 
> I can't stand Abi, but she was the only one smart enough to realize there could be help at the auction and saved her money. Hopefully no one is dumb enough to believe the "second note" scam.


How did he go out like a jerk? He seemed very ok with it and knew that he was the one to blame.



betts4 said:


> I can't stand her, but I do give her credit for the way she played this episode. *Loved that she was pretending that she had an immunity idol.* Sorry to see Penner go, I liked him. Malcolm did some smart move by getting a firm foursome last week.


Yeah, but I doubt that she would have won something that not only had a clue to another HII (which she was trying to make it seem) but also an advantage in the IC. No way would they do both of those. One or the other, imo.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I can't stand her, but I do give her credit for the way she played this episode. Loved that she was pretending that she had an immunity idol. Sorry to see Penner go, I liked him. Malcolm did some smart move by getting a firm foursome last week.


Absolutely agree. While I can't stand her, I give her props. She went into the food auction planning on buying help, and the immunity idol thing, while I don't think it SHOULD work, is a pretty smart thing to try.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> How did he go out like a jerk? He seemed very ok with it and knew that he was the one to blame.


I agree, he seemed to know he played his cards and lost. I mean, he was whistling at the end.


> Yeah, but I doubt that she would have won something that not only had a clue to another HII (which she was trying to make it seem) but also an advantage in the IC. No way would they do both of those. One or the other, imo.


Right, there is no way they would set it up like that, but the other players don't know that for certain. She is just leading them to believe it. And in true Survivor fashion, Jeff didn't deny that the paper had two parts.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Wow... second TC in a row Jeff is digging deep into the wounds of the players to get an emotional reaction (tears). I didn't mind so much with Abi, but I thought he should have left well enough alone with Lisa  What's to be gained by exposing her personal issues outside of the game? I really thought that was over the top exploitive. 

I'm glad that, _finally_, at a bidding challenge the people actually bid in a way that made sense. When people really wanted something they bid all their money. There was no playing around with low bids, trying to 'steal' an item like the last time they had bidding. Nope... just shout out $500 and take your food. (well... for the most part anyway).

Abi is still a jerk and won't win. And while she was smart in the bidding challenge (or lucky) she really showed her ignorance by thinking she could get away with a "there were _two_ messages" strategy. And her lieing was pretty weak too. I only hope that at the reunion show Jeff digs a little deeper into why she's like this, and gives RC a chance to confront Abi without being interrupted.

At this point I think it's Malcom or Denise's to lose. I predict it will be Abi and Carter next (not necessarily in that order) followed by Skupin and then Lisa (if they do a final two).


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> How did he go out like a jerk?


I believe he told them all to suck eggs on the way out. Definitely sounded like a sore loser.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Deneis?
Is Penner dyslexic or just a bad speller?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Dalton's recap - http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-philippines-episode-11/

Personally, I'm not sorry Abi is still in and Penner is gone. Better drama to be had from Abi and no more of Penner's voice, which drives me right up the wall.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

If Mike & Lisa don't figure out to turn on Malcolm & Denise next week they are not playing the game. I know there is the idol to deal with & they'll have to figure the misdirect to get around that, but a final with Abi & Carter has to be to their advantage. And if they do it together they won't be weakened by jury votes.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> Deneis?
> Is Penner dyslexic or just a bad speller?


I thought he was making a joke as if using the "deny" verb as in "she denies that she lied" instead of her name...I also thought he had the "suck eggs" line all ready before he even came on Survivor, as well as his exit song and dance and just performed them when he was voted out.

As far as the auction, I think they simply never thought in a million years that Abi could win a challenge, no matter what advantage she could get. I can't say I disagreed with their logic!


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Anubys said:


> As far as the auction, I think they simply never thought in a million years that Abi could win a challenge, no matter what advantage she could get. I can't say I disagreed with their logic!


I still think these things are in the bag. It's a show. What type of suspense would there be if tribal was guaranteed? Abi was tipped off, in fact she played the tip off ("Why should I eat? I'm going home next and will eat all I want.") with the same tone and bad acting that she used trying to convince everyone there was a second part to the reward. Then the challenge was the easiest ever (untie ropes) while the others are huffing and puffing with weights on them.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I'd go so far as to say the "third stage" of the challenge was probably changed to make it easier for her. Why the first two stages were "tether to the rope, navigate the maze" and the last was simply "untie knots"? How easy would it be for the producers to make her knots easier to untie? Conspiracy I tell ya!


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I have to say that Lisa ticked me off a little last night. After Carter bought the item that could be traded for rice and beans for the tribe (very noble of him), he started bidding on the next item and Lisa started bidding against him (and outbid him - he ran out of money to go up against her). The dude just gave up his money for the team's reward and you want to screw him out of a reward just for himself? I thought that was mean. He should have been able to pick up that item for $20. (I reserve the right to take back this statement if editing played some part in that not really being the very next auctioned item.)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I believe he told them all to suck eggs on the way out. Definitely sounded like a sore loser.


wow...you took that totally differen't than I did (and as well as the other contestants from what I saw). That was a joke.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I thought Penner's "encore" was pretty pathetic. You've been voted off, it's time to GTFO. I'm sure his Ponderosa vids will be as full of himself as everything else he does.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I believe he told them all to suck eggs on the way out. Definitely sounded like a sore loser.


No he didn't.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

pmyers said:


> wow...you took that totally differen't than I did (and as well as the other contestants from what I saw). That was a joke.


100% this


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I have no doubt that producers told Abi there would be an advantage up for auction and instructed her to save her money.

At the end of last week, I felt sure Abi would be around a while longer.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Continuing the preview discussion:


Spoiler



It's probably editing, but Malcolm's brother sounded like he had diarrhea of the mouth. Yap yap yap yap. And brutally honest stuff, like what a 4-year-old says at the grocery store when they see a "different-looking" person.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tiams said:


> I have no doubt that producers told Abi there would be an advantage up for auction and instructed her to save her money.
> 
> At the end of last week, I felt sure Abi would be around a while longer.


Why would they have to tell her? They've done that for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Why would they have to tell her? They've done that for as long as I can remember.


I say it goes as far as instructing others to let her have it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Why would they have to tell her? They've done that for as long as I can remember.


Because she's a dummy.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

MNoelH said:


> I have to say that Lisa ticked me off a little last night. After Carter bought the item that could be traded for rice and beans for the tribe (very noble of him), he started bidding on the next item and Lisa started bidding against him (and outbid him - he ran out of money to go up against her). The dude just gave up his money for the team's reward and you want to screw him out of a reward just for himself? I thought that was mean. He should have been able to pick up that item for $20. (I reserve the right to take back this statement if editing played some part in that not really being the very next auctioned item.)


I thought the exact same thing & agree 1000%.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

MNoelH said:


> I have to say that Lisa ticked me off a little last night. After Carter bought the item that could be traded for rice and beans for the tribe (very noble of him), he started bidding on the next item and Lisa started bidding against him (and outbid him - he ran out of money to go up against her). The dude just gave up his money for the team's reward and you want to screw him out of a reward just for himself? I thought that was mean. He should have been able to pick up that item for $20. (I reserve the right to take back this statement if editing played some part in that not really being the very next auctioned item.)


Yep. I thought so, too.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Family said:


> I say it goes as far as instructing others to let her have it.


You saw the black helicopters, too?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> You saw the black helicopters, too?


+1


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw..LOVED Malcom's summation of Abi as the ex-girlfriend!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Why would they have to tell her? They've done that for as long as I can remember.


What if she doesn't know or doesn't remember that there is sometimes an advantage to be bought? What if she gets caught up in a bidding war over food before the advantage is offered and spends too much money? The producers want to take the what ifs out of the equation, so they tell her "save your money and buy the advantage".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

one plausible explanation (more plausible than Abi being smart or the producers rigging the game) is that the other 6 discussed the advantage and decided Abi posed no risk even with the advantage. Abi overheard and decided to go for it. 

The producers then did not include those discussions to maintain the drama.





The producers then proceeded to rig the challenge to give Abi the best possible chance of winning


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Yeah, but I doubt that she would have won something that not only had a clue to another HII (which she was trying to make it seem) but also an advantage in the IC. No way would they do both of those.


When I saw the challenge, I said, "no way she can win; she's better off not using the advantage in the challenge, as doing so would undermine her immunity idol deception."

Then she proceeded to win...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I loved Penner shouting out "DENISE" when he was voting, that was awesome, silly, but awesome.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

At this point, I think the smart thing to do would be to take Abi with you to the finals. Malcolm and Denise are going to have to turn on each other at some point. Neither one wants to be up against the other in the finals.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> At this point, I think the smart thing to do would be to take Abi with you to the finals. Malcolm and Denise are going to have to turn on each other at some point. Neither one wants to be up against the other in the finals.


I agree. I still think Penner probably would have gone home this week even if Abi hadn't won, because people want (gamewise) to take her with them to the finale.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

my tivo cut it out for some reason, but what were the other two questions probst asked at the challenge?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

greggt007 said:


> my tivo cut it out for some reason, but what were the other two questions probst asked at the challenge?


Your Tivo didn't cut out it. They didn't show it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I wonder if Abi got a talking to over her social media activity.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I can't stand Abi, but she was the only one smart enough to realize there could be help at the auction and saved her money. Hopefully no one is dumb enough to believe the "second note" scam.


Whether she was smart enough to figure it out on her own or not, I can't believe the others didn't figure out that it would be there and one of them needed to buy it--especially Penner and Carter.

The second note scam would be a good excuse for someone to begin to plan on going to the end with Abi. As far as Abi thinking she could win, she probably does, but if she goes to the end she will win more $$ than if she goes now.



jradosh said:


> I'd go so far as to say the "third stage" of the challenge was probably changed to make it easier for her. Why the first two stages were "tether to the rope, navigate the maze" and the last was simply "untie knots"? How easy would it be for the producers to make her knots easier to untie? Conspiracy I tell ya!


I don't know about that, but doesn't each stage of this kind of challenge usually get harder instead of easier? Plus we had the same kind of challenge last week, and they said it was because they ran out of planned challenges or something. That happened again?



InterMurph said:


> When I saw the challenge, I said, "no way she can win; she's better off not using the advantage in the challenge, as doing so would undermine her immunity idol deception."
> 
> Then she proceeded to win...


Yeah, I though maybe she would not even use it and then claim to have an idol. But Jeff didn't even give her that option.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> Your Tivo didn't cut out it. They didn't show it.


i know. they have time to show 7 species of snakes but not the questions or negotiating at the auction.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Whether she was smart enough to figure it out on her own or not, I can't believe the others didn't figure out that it would be there and one of them needed to buy it--especially Penner and Carter.


There may have been someone else ready to bid on the advantage but Abi bid so fast and for the full amount of money that there wasn't anyway for anyone to outbid her at that point.

Was there a bid on letters from home? Don't they usually have those during the auction as well. I may not have been paying attention but I definitely missed it if it was there.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Latest Ponderosa clip:

http://www.cbs.com/shows/survivor/v.../survivor-philippines-ponderosa-jonathan-pt-1


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

greggt007 said:


> my tivo cut it out for some reason, but what were the other two questions probst asked at the challenge?


Here is the deleted scenes

http://www.cbs.com/shows/survivor/v...-philippines-immunity-challenge-questions-2-3

(I get these from "liking" on Facebook)


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Einselen said:


> Regarding the preview for next week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I thought he said something insulting about someone's looks, something along the lines of "He's weird-looking...", or some such. I may be wrong, but that was the impression I got.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah maybe I missed something too but they showed the letters in the tree mail and then they were never discussed again. Kind of odd. This is a hard one to predict. I don't see Malcolm or Mike having many (or any) jury enemies. Abi hates Denise but otherwise I don't see anyone else hating her. Lisa doesn't really have any enemies either. It's pretty wide open at this point.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Wow... second TC in a row Jeff is digging deep into the wounds of the players to get an emotional reaction (tears). I didn't mind so much with Abi, but I thought he should have left well enough alone with Lisa  What's to be gained by exposing her personal issues outside of the game? I really thought that was over the top exploitive.


I agree. Last week I was willing to overlook it because I felt Abi had brought it all on herself. This week, I thought Jeff was way out of line bringing up Lisa's incredibly recent divorce. And when she told him she didn't want to talk about it he asked another question. Bad form.  I'm a big fan of Probst's, but I couldn't give him a pass on that.

tk


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Yeah maybe I missed something too but they showed the letters in the tree mail and then they were never discussed again. Kind of odd. This is a hard one to predict. I don't see Malcolm or Mike having many (or any) jury enemies. Abi hates Denise but otherwise I don't see anyone else hating her. Lisa doesn't really have any enemies either. It's pretty wide open at this point.


I don't think they were letters from home. I think it was each person's purse with their $500 in it.

tk


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Ah that would explain it


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> When I saw the challenge, I said, "no way she can win; she's better off not using the advantage in the challenge, as doing so would undermine her immunity idol deception."
> 
> Then she proceeded to win...


How would that deception work? They think she has an idol, so they split the votes 3-3 for her and someone else (they have to find out who she's voting for and make sure they vote for someone different). Then, she wouldn't have an idol to play so they re-vote and she's gone. How is that possibly more of an advantage to her than her using the advantage to try and win the immunity challenge?


stellie93 said:


> I don't know about that, but doesn't each stage of this kind of challenge usually get harder instead of easier? Plus we had the same kind of challenge last week, and they said it was because they ran out of planned challenges or something. That happened again?


I think last week it may have been a fallback position, but this week it was definitely planned. They always have a multi-stage challenge after the auction, and the advantage that is bought at the auction is always a pass to the final round, so this one had to be planned.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I was pretty sure that one of the characters used to utter "Go suck an egg" (one of the first banned phrases in my house as a kid) but can find no evidence to support that.

I am with TB that Abi is a little blabby on FB.

Lisa said on Twitter that the there were additional items won that did not make the cut including food for the blonde guy, so she was not just a complete wench that stole food from him after he took one from the team.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

There should be a 24 hour Survivor channel so we can see everything that happens.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> There should be a 24 hour Survivor channel so we can see everything that happens.


But, but, in previous seasons it seems there has been sex involved.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, call me an idiot. I haven't missed a single episode of Survivor and I never realized that there is always an advantage at the auction.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I don't recall an advantage at every auction - just the last few seasons.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Sure feels like there is one at every auction. But it seems to vary from an advantage in the IC to a clue to a HII


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

The advantage thing is kinda recent but has been there the past few seasons.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think at least some years the advantage was under cover so they didn't know that's what they were bidding on.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm glad they've seemed to stop the awful auction items..."you're bidding on whatever is under this cover...SURPRISE! It's a moldy chicken egg/glass of warm elephant poop water/etc."


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Regarding the preview for next week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I put on closed caption and his brother mentioned something about Malcolm not looking (or maybe looking) like a student for Cornell or something like that, indicating that he is not just a lowly bartender. He graduated from Dartmouth and I think his brother took a shot at Cornell. I don't think Malcolm wants everyone to know he's an Ivy League grad.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> I'm glad they've seemed to stop the awful auction items..."you're bidding on whatever is under this cover...SURPRISE! It's a moldy chicken egg/glass of warm elephant poop water/etc."


I feel the exact opposite!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I'm glad they've seemed to stop the awful auction items..."you're bidding on whatever is under this cover...SURPRISE! It's a moldy chicken egg/glass of warm elephant poop water/etc."


+1!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

fmowry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He graduated from Dartmouth and I think his brother took a shot at Cornell. I don't think Malcolm wants everyone to know he's an Ivy League grad.





Spoiler



Woo, I like the brother better now.  Go Big Green!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> I'm glad they've seemed to stop the awful auction items..."you're bidding on whatever is under this cover...SURPRISE! It's a moldy chicken egg/glass of warm elephant poop water/etc."


I saw one of the contestants mentioned somewhere online that there were several auction items edited out of the TV show, so they haven't necessarily stopped offeirng those items, but they've just decided that the public doesn't like seeing them so they don't show them.

If they didn't have any of those, and a person didn't care about buying the advantage, and they can't share money or items, and there are fewer items than there are players, then it would be stupid to ever do anything but immediately bid $500 as soon as an item is offered.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I wonder what they would have done if 2 or more people had bid $500 on the advantage.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I wonder what they would have done if 2 or more people had bid $500 on the advantage.


First bid wins. Second person to bid $500 would have to outbid the first, and since they were only given $500 and they were told they couldn't pool their money, that basically ensured that a smart player could immediately bid $500 as soon as "advantage" was mentioned and be the automatic winner.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> First bid wins. Second person to bid $500 would have to outbid the first, and since they were only given $500 and they were told they couldn't pool their money, that basically ensured that a smart player could immediately bid $500 as soon as "advantage" was mentioned and be the automatic winner.


I'd like to see a better solution. What if 2 people had bid at the same time?

I do like that they don't allow them to pool/give money or share the rewards.


----------

